# Things that come  in threes



## Caroline (Aug 19, 2009)

Wwe had lots of fun with pairs so how about some triples? here is my first offering while I go away and think of more:

Peter Paul and Mary
Mary Mungo and Midge
Freeman Hardy Willis
Three wise monkeys
Three Stooges
Three men in a boat
Three men on a brummel
Clover leaves (unless you find the lucky four leaved variety)
Jake the Peg with his extra leg
Triplets


----------



## Steff (Aug 19, 2009)

Three Dog Night
Three's Company
Three Bears
Three Little Pigs
Three Billy Goats Gruff
Threepenny Dodge
three amigoes
charlies angels


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 19, 2009)

The Tombliboos (Un, Oo & ee) aaargh, need to get out more!!!


----------



## Caroline (Aug 19, 2009)

The Lord of the rings (three separte books to make a trilogy)
Tripteach (not sure the spelling is right but three paintings to make a whole)
Haiku (written in 3 lines)
Triple jump


----------



## SacredHeart (Aug 19, 2009)

Can't believe no-one's mentioned the Holy Trinity!


----------



## Steff (Aug 19, 2009)

they say good luck comes in threes 
three blind mice
the good the bad the ugly
bacon lettuce tomato
snap crackle pop
morning noon night
reading writing arthmetic
huey duey luie
3 bears
alvin simon theodore
earth wind and fire
tom dick and harry
hook line sinker
shake rattle roll
the bee gees
gold frankstein murr
past present future
brains braun beauty
3 tenors
knife fork spoon
stop look and listen
pointer sisters


----------



## Caroline (Aug 19, 2009)

The Macbeth Witches
work rest and play
the power of three (from Charmed I think)
Three coins in a fountain
Norhtener Kate Bush and her twin sister
this that and the other
I me and myself


----------



## Steff (Aug 19, 2009)

ed edd and eddy
powerpuff girls
frank sinetra dean martin and sammy david jnr(the rat pack)
mario lugi and yoshi
ron harry and hermoine(harry potter)
rock paper scissors


----------



## Tezzz (Aug 19, 2009)

Three buses...


----------



## Steff (Aug 19, 2009)

meat and 2 vedge
sooty sweep and sue
referee and 2 linesman
do re mi
set of darts
ABC


----------



## Caroline (Aug 19, 2009)

Hop skip and jump
triathalon
3 times table
triple jump
sun sand and sea
corners on a triangle
sides on a triangle
fiidlers three
tripods legs


----------



## Caroline (Aug 19, 2009)

red white and blue


----------



## Steff (Aug 19, 2009)

lion witch and wardrobe
3 pins in plug
live neautral and earth
bungle zippy and george
bill ben and weed
lions tigers and bears
sex drugs and rock and roll
fish chips and mushy peas
pie mash and liquor
green amber red
second third fourth
gold silver bronze
top middle bottom 
army navy and raf
one two three
bish bash bosh
neopolitan ice-cream
trifle
X-Y-Z
triceratops
win lose or draw
3 degrees
stock aikin and waterman
3 little ducks


----------



## Caroline (Aug 19, 2009)

top middle bottom
pants vest and socks
bra pants and suspenders
strawbwerries sugar and cream
polar bears penguins and snow


----------



## Steff (Aug 19, 2009)

blood sweat  and tears


----------



## Caroline (Aug 20, 2009)

sun moon and stars
three muskateers
school terms


----------



## Steff (Aug 20, 2009)

records(apparently they come in 3 types of inch)


----------



## Caroline (Aug 20, 2009)

the good the bad and the ugly


----------



## Steff (Aug 20, 2009)

Caroline said:


> the good the bad and the ugly



cmon caroline we are queens of this thread


----------



## Caroline (Aug 20, 2009)

steff09 said:


> cmon caroline we are queens of this thread



We are the Good ones, everyone else can decide who's bad and who's ugly


----------



## Steff (Aug 20, 2009)

Caroline said:


> We are the Good ones, everyone else can decide who's bad and who's ugly



lolol to right


----------



## Caroline (Aug 20, 2009)

Threes a crowd
the three day week (for thos old enough to remember it)
the three day weekend (or bank holiday weekends, or wishful thinking)
prongs on a toasting fork
toes on a slothe
wheels on Del and Rodney Trotters Reliant Robin
Tricycle


----------



## Caroline (Aug 20, 2009)

wet wet wet (aka three men in a shower)
rag tag and bobtail
999
the emergency services
three line whip
walnut whips (do they still come in boxes of three?)


----------

